# eBay Listing of the day



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130402370735#ht_500wt_926

Tempting at the current price.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Funny. Wonder if there's a Lada for sale anywhere.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's listing is a *brand new* Lada Niva.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Lada-Niva...m&pt=UK_Commercial_Trucks&hash=item4aa2424f31


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's listing is a dusey.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Othe...iewItem&pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item19bd4627b0


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today we have an Alpina B9 located here in North Wales.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1986-ALPINA-B...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eadc04855

I kinda want this one.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

When I saw this I :yikes:



Andrew*Debbie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1986-ALPINA-B...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2eadc04855


Then I saw the automatic and I :bawling:


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

From my old home area in Floridahttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Extr...iewItem&pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27b2ebed7cshould be easy to service.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice find. 


: puke:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Clarke said:


> From my old home area in Floridahttp://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Extr...iewItem&pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27b2ebed7cshould be easy to service.


At least it has easy to find GM parts. You have to give props for effort, and the lack of BMW badges.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://motors.ebay.co.uk/ --> This page may have moved or is no longer available. Please try one of the following:

< sigh > No listings for today.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's find is a roller located less than 5 miles from my home.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1925-Rolls-Ro...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item27ad55e863


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

1988 Reliant Rialto. About 10,000 miles and one owner from new....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1988-RELIANT-...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a5c9fa4ed


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mini-1000cc-P...omobiles_UK&hash=item255be8b632#ht_808wt_1055


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I've always wanted a Triumph Stag. Sanity has always won out and I've never bid.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1974-TRIUMPH-...mobiles_UK&hash=item4cf06b1275#ht_1474wt_1116


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

That thing is in pretty good shape considering its a 1974. :thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Little bit of damage in the rear but anything can be fixed.

http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDI-A6-2-4-NEUW...=Automobile&hash=item19bdf333d0#ht_659wt_1116


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Little bit of damage in the rear but anything can be fixed.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/AUDI-A6-2-4-NEUW...=Automobile&hash=item19bdf333d0#ht_659wt_1116


Not available any more


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

spydrz said:


> Not available any more


Oh well, I'll find another listing.

I'm not surprised eBay pulled it. The listing was very suspect.

It was for a 3 year old unused Audi A6 with transportation damage. List price was 999,000 Euros. In the listing it said don't bid, don't make an offer, call me up for a great deal on this car.

My German isn't very good but there was something odd about the title documents too.


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Oh well, I'll find another listing.
> 
> I'm not surprised eBay pulled it. The listing was very suspect.
> 
> ...


That's definitely fishy.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Old enough to import to the US.

http://cgi.ebay.de/NSU-Prinz-1000-C...=Automobile&hash=item1c14200ab5#ht_500wt_1132


----------



## spydrz (Oct 1, 2004)

I used to live in Germany and I've never seen one of those...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

What, no takers ??

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2009-MYCAR-B-...iewItem&pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19bdc69100


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Der Motor dreht nicht .

http://cgi.ebay.de/Feuerwehr-Oldtim...utzfahrzeuge&hash=item2c55cce832#ht_648wt_912


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Why BMW NA hates Individual

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2001-51-REG-B...mobiles_UK&hash=item255c207511#ht_2196wt_1116

Driven about 3,000mi /year I wouldn't want to be seen in it either.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Feel the power:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AIXAM-500-DIE...omobiles_UK&hash=item2308bc0602#ht_500wt_1045


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CLASSIC-ROVER...omobiles_UK&hash=item3caf692231#ht_500wt_1132


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1965-Jaguar-E...mobiles_UK&hash=item3caea69c54#ht_1527wt_1116


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1998...ewItem&pt=Motors_Aircraft&hash=item3f01f3a71b


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Why BMW NA hates Individual
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2001-51-REG-B...mobiles_UK&hash=item255c207511#ht_2196wt_1116
> 
> Driven about 3,000mi /year I wouldn't want to be seen in it either.


And 5 owners!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Didn't see anything on eBay today but I did find this E Type on PistonHeads. If I had the money, it would be mine.

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/1942862.htm


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Baur

"Most of the parts are there"

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-TC-Baur-P...-/110571800325?pt=Automobiles_UK#ht_500wt_948


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Two today

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986...-/250682218980?pt=US_Cars_Trucks#ht_694wt_960

And then there is this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AMER...-/220653397917?pt=US_Cars_Trucks#ht_500wt_976

I love the line about the VIN not matching the listing. Dates on Photos are over a year old too.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Don't see too many of these on the road:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320575764602


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today I present Frankencar.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiat-Engined-...8440645?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2c579c9545

Caterham in the front, Westfield in the back and I cut the aluminum myself in the middle. I especially like the center console and the shift boot. Did I meantion its been totaled and repaired. '70s vintage Fiat donor for that special reliability. Best part is he wants £7,000 for it.:rofl: A clean Westfield sells for about that.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Who says electric cars are gay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SINCLAIR-C5-V...912?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item33615beab8

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sinclair-C5-/110593346413?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item19bfe08b6d


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*interior in mind condision*

"interior in mind condision"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270648973636


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I don't go over to the dark side too often but these caught my eye:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mercedes-240D-W1...90455520935?pt=Automobile&hash=item2c58089ea7

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mercedes-200-D-W111-/290485883494?pt=Automobile&hash=item43a24ed266

Just a reminder of what cars this old usually look like:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Mercedes-220d-8-...00528815392?pt=Automobile&hash=item2eb072e520

"Der 220d muss natürlich mit Trailer abgeholt werden" It runs, who needs a trailer.... Imagine Clarkson driving this back to England.


----------



## jatbeni (May 28, 2010)

Nice!

I always had a soft spot for old MB's... growing up in India, a MB was what you saw glamorous people drive. 

For years, that's what I wanted to get when I grew up!! Well, up until the time the E30 came along...


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh dear.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-E30-318is...3738112?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a5fb40b80


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Buy it now

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1999-ALPINA-B...omobiles_UK&hash=item4cf37a06c0#ht_650wt_1141

THIS UNS EVEN BEDDER

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1998-ALPINA-B...mobiles_UK&hash=item255f3f15b6#ht_2961wt_1141

Not only is the spelling terrible and IN ALL CAPS but the car has a serious engine problem.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/cheap-euro-pr...omobiles_UK&hash=item230c839892#ht_500wt_1156



> The engine did not run so i had to strip it down and do a lot of work to then engine it runs fine now just got a high idle and the power steering pump need looking at i put a alternator on it, service stuff and cambelt etc. i also check all the chassis no rot in it at all so i underseal the who car and fitted a feul pump check gearbox and diff oil really clean and put bilstein shock on the rear with lowering springs all round.


Just a little concerned about the quality the seller's DIY work.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Triumph-HERAL...4502368?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item5640368560


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*DAF / Volvo 66*

Today we have a clean low milage Volvo 66.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SUs-VOLVO-DAF-66...Automobile&hash=item4cf44cb2c2#ht_1908wt_1141

The 66 is a Volvo facelift on the odd small DAF 66. DAF cars are best remembered (or forgotten) for their belt driven constant variable transmission. That and the stupid sound they make when you punch it.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Today we have a clean low milage Volvo 66.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SUs-VOLVO-DAF-66...Automobile&hash=item4cf44cb2c2#ht_1908wt_1141
> 
> The 66 is a Volvo facelift on the odd small DAF 66. DAF cars are best remembered (or forgotten) for their belt driven constant variable transmission. That and the stupid sound they make when you punch it.


Didn't DAF also market a model called the Daffodil in the '60s?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

LMC said:


> Didn't DAF also market a model called the Daffodil in the '60s?


That sounds right. Time to find one on eBay.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's find is on US ebay.com

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...l1313&_nkw=200562738135&_sacat=&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Only 445,000 miles.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1996-LONDON-F...omobiles_UK&hash=item415631fd4c#ht_500wt_1156

A nicer Fairway:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Classic-Londo...omobiles_UK&hash=item230d79cd08#ht_871wt_1141


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Time to resurrect this thread.

Not a car I'd ever care to own.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HKS-Kansai-30...omobiles_UK&hash=item2a0f8d2834#ht_947wt_1141


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

hmmm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1967...914902?pt=Motors_Aircraft&hash=item27ba18d816


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Range Rover "Classic"*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Land-Rover-Ra...0272973?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19c50ef04d



> Brakes need oil. They should work. They worked fine before. I've removed the servo so it should just be a matter of putting oil in and bleeding them (assuming I've connected all the pipes to the master cylinder correctly).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Land-Rover-Ra...0272973?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item19c50ef04d


"Car battery not included in the sale." :rofl: I once bought a beater specifically because it had a new battery in it (stripped off some parts and then junked it).

I'm more interested in the Boeing 727, but I couldn't afford hanger fees even if the plane, fuel, pilots, landing fees, taxes, etc were free. It might make a nice cabin somewhere if you chopped off the wings, but moving it would be expensive.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Seller has re-listed the 727-100. You could probably park it at a desert airport for very little money. 

Operating cost per hour has got to be at least a few thousand.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/1987-BMW-M3-GrA-...=Automobile&hash=item4aaab7abd0#ht_588wt_1101

Edit: Seller pulled the item. Listing is still up. . . :dunno:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Today's offerings are not on eBay.

http://dc3forsale.com/

Perfect for those weekend getaways to Catalina.

This alternate doesn't have the history or the interior but would be perfect for quick trips to the Isle of Man:

http://dakotasale.com/


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

MG are back.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2011-MG-MG6-S...mobiles_UK&hash=item3a644a4957#ht_1540wt_1141


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Ejection Seats are "hot"*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BAC-167-Strik...Aviation_SM&hash=item3f0a7a63d1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*1957 bmw 503*

Same owner since 1962. Original Paint.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1957...Cars_Trucks&hash=item23127922b9#ht_500wt_1082


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*85% complete*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Westfield...omobiles_UK&hash=item2a12e77050#ht_500wt_1156

I'm going to have to pass on this one but -- £7,995 could be an incredible deal. Or not. There is always a bit of risk with a partially assembled kit car.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Caterham 21*

Today I bring you a rare British car for sale in Germany

Caterham only built 49 of these and Westermann has two of them for sale.

http://www.westermann-motorsport.co...hp?info=p286_Caterham-21-VHPD---25-999--.html

http://www.westermann-motorsport.com/shop/product_info.php?info=p349_Caterham-21-VVC---29-900--.html


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Another well written and well proofread ad. This seller really knows how to sell.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220849372471


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*US Army Aircraft Loading Vehicle*

The 3 year-old in me finds it oddly Appealing.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/US-Army-A...ultDomain_3&hash=item35b54a7a49#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-14786115

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4X4-DROVE-UP-SNOWDON-MOUNTAIN-TO-TOP-/200655452562#vi-desc


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Fit and finish and interior on this rare car is just incredible.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120785271746#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*M Powered Kit Car*

M Powered GKD. Bring a helmet.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-GKD-...mobiles_UK&hash=item45fd709b88#ht_1047wt_1280


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Via Pistonheads:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-54-M...8831736?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a11e4c4f8


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cheap BMWs:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1998-R-RE...8204383?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43aaca775f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1998-S-BM...2053439?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item43a9d405bf

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1998-BMW-...6952691?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a155b9ff3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/290624035846?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OUTSTANDI...mobiles_UK&hash=item2eb91fca04#ht_6560wt_1060


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*NSU Kettenkrad*

Current bid is 68.938,00***8364; reserve not met! Just over 1 day left. Will it sell?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NSU-Kettenkr...00676769741?pt=Automobile&hash=item2eb9447fcd

Edit --

Over 75,000***8364; and it didn't meet reserve.



> Beendet:	26. Nov. 201118:34:33 MEZ
> Aktuelles Gebot:	EUR 75.049,00
> [ 45 Gebote ]
> Mindestpreis nicht erreicht


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*e34 M5 Touring*

One of my all time favorite and rare BMWs is up for sale on Pistonheads.

No price.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3506753.htm


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Team America

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1989...rs_Trucks&hash=item3a75da3be6#ht_25926wt_1167


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Batteries not included*

Want an EV but can't afford a Leaf or a Barbie car from Toys-R-US?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Reliant-R...?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a7e606273&_uhb=1

Car is listed as a Renault, but it is not and never was. Not even French.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Forward Control*

Land Rover 101 Forward Controls come up on eBay occasionally.

This one is in better shape than most.

They are powered by the old Rover V8 engine. At UK prices, it would cost a small fortune to use this as a daily driver. Not that any sane person would want to.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LAND-ROVE...5562993?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item1e7700d871


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

2002 Turbo for $110k...

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=330874851186


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*Buy a VW, Meet Prince William??*

I doubt this is Prince William's car but he might happen to be there when you pick it up:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2002-VW-G...1381408?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item3a7e8ea7a0

The photos were taken in and near a hanger at RAF Valley where Prince William is stationed.

I've seen Kate's car. She drives around Anglesey in a very plain looking Audi A3.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes it really is an Aston Martin. I've never seen one on the road.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aston-Mar...2473660?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item257b4d9bbc


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*BMW Security*

BMW 745 Security.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARMOURED-BMW-745-/160856549010?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2573cc2692

I don't see armoured BMWs come up very often. This seller has a fleet of them.

Several of them are LHD. Ex diplomatic fleet?

Here is a LHD 760i with the rear cooler.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARMOURED-BMW-760-LI-/160856548996?pt=Automobiles_UK

How about an unregistered 2007 550i Security with 10 miles on it. This one is RHD.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARMOURED-...3305496?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2574333f18

I wonder what the history is for these vehicles. Diplomatic fleet? Saudi Price??? :dunno:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*ex-RAF Jet trainer for £14,999*

Complete jet trainer for £14,999

Listing says it could be returned to flight. I'd expect that to cost far more than the aircraft.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BAC-Jet-P...927?pt=UK_CPV_Aviation_SM&hash=item1e77d50497


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

*BatBike*

Introducing the Batbike

It is battery powered and has flamethrowers and canons. No really.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ELEC...w-FREE-SHIPPING-/181236234643?forcev4exp=true

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NLOToJNmYs&feature=youtu.be


----------

